# Calling Chef Colin..........



## sudsy9977

what's up with this new restaurant i'm hearing about?????????????????.....people wanna know......ryan


----------



## Chef Niloc

Word travel fast, I only told one person!
Yes I'm opening a new place. I started about 2 months ago. The the B. S. Work is done. This Wednesday the fun starts, putting the kitchen together!! Have 80k worth of equipment siting in boxes right now. I should be open by May 1st. 
With this new forum and all I got the idea to do a " new restaurant, W.I.P." thread, kinda like the knife makers do when they make a knife.


----------



## Dave Martell

Chef Niloc said:


> Word travel fast, I only told one person!
> Yes I'm opening a new place. I started about 2 months ago. The the B. S. Work is done. This Wednesday the fun starts, putting the kitchen together!! Have 80k worth of equipment siting in boxes right now. I should be open by May 1st.
> With this new forum and all I got the idea to do a " new restaurant, W.I.P." thread, kinda like the knife makers do when they make a knife.



Word might travel fast but it didn't travel too far though. Haha 

Man, I sure don't want to think what it must be like to open a restaurant, I wish you much luck! And yes please, a WIP thread would be welcome and would fit right in here in this section.


----------



## chefjbs

looking for some help Chef. Because I'm looking for new employment.


----------



## Jim

Colin,
I hope you will save a table for the gang on you opening night!


----------



## Dave Martell

Jim said:


> Colin,
> I hope you will save a table for the gang on you opening night!



Oh yeah - road trip!


----------



## Dave Martell

DaveMartell said:


> Oh yeah - road trip!


 
Wait, do I have to take a shower and wear clean clothes?


----------



## Jim

DaveMartell said:


> Wait, do I have to take a shower and wear clean clothes?



And shave!


----------



## chazmtb

Jim said:


> And shave!


 
His head is already bald, what else do you want?

Hope to make it to your place Chef. We try to hit NYC once or twice a year.


----------



## Chef Niloc

DaveMartell said:


> Wait, do I have to take a shower and wear clean clothes?


 
Nopp, casual waterfront catering to nautical diners. I.E. Free parking for cars and boats, a rarity in NY. 
& don't worry if ya get to drunk & can't make it home B/C I'm building it in a old motel. I'm turning the rooms into "chic" retro 1970's Vagus look


----------



## ecchef

Chef Niloc said:


> Nopp, casual waterfront catering to nautical diners. I.E. Free parking for cars and boats, a rarity in NY.
> & don't worry if ya get to drunk & can't make it home B/C I'm building it in a old motel. I'm turning the rooms into "chic" retro 1970's Vagus look



I am sooo confused. Free boat parking in NYC? Motel? Welcome to Strangeland....Colin Style!


----------



## Dave Martell

ecchef said:


> I am sooo confused. Free boat parking in NYC? Motel? Welcome to Strangeland....Colin Style!


----------



## Jim

Staten Island, Manhattan Island, Long Island-We are drowning in it.


----------



## Dave Martell

Yeah but wheres the motel?


----------



## Chef Niloc

Not NYC Long Island, 30 min from NYC.


----------



## JohnnyChance

wow awesome. how many rooms? nice "archway" over the entrance.


----------



## ThEoRy

Chef Niloc said:


> Not NYC Long Island, 30 min from NYC.


 
Holy **** that is some serious seriousness!!


----------



## Dave Martell

Colin are you kidding us?


----------



## Chef Niloc

No, that's a old pic before the renovation. I only own 1/2 the restaurant, not the whole "hotel" I call it a Motel because the entrance to the rooms is only from the out side. It only 80 rooms, old place had 180 but all the wall were ripped out & the rooms made bigger. The back 2 building are no longer there, boat slips were put in. The pool is also no longer there, it was filled in back in the 80's, owner at the time did it to drop the insurance.


----------



## JohnnyChance

So when are you guys hoping to be up and running?


----------



## Chef Niloc

May 1st


----------



## apicius9

Very cool. If I make it out there later this year, I will pre-order a room and the wine list 

Stefan


----------



## Crazy Cutter

Wow, that's a fine looking place Colin, you're gonna have to post some more up to date pix, have you got a website up and running for it yet?

Jim


----------



## WildBoar

Sounds like a cool -- and demanding -- project. Good luck, and look for the humor whenever there's a misstep in the construction process. It will help keep you sane


----------



## Dave Martell

Colin, good thing you're crazy because you'll need to be for this one.


----------



## sudsy9977

ohh man....am i gonna miss the road trip......i am leaving to go to tscotland on may 1st......ryan


----------



## Jim

Colin whats the menu going to be like? 

May first is on my calender!


----------



## sudsy9977

jim u suck....dave if you're goin i'm gonna be pissed...u guys gotta go again when i come back!!!!!!!!!!!!.....ryan


----------



## Jim

sudsy9977 said:


> jim u suck....dave if you're goin i'm gonna be pissed...u guys gotta go again when i come back!!!!!!!!!!!!.....ryan



One thing Ryan- I am ALWAYS open to going out to eat at Colins place! Last time he fed me was a flat out terrific meal.


----------



## Dave Martell

What's in Scotland?


----------



## sudsy9977

i don't know...i've never been there......ryan


----------



## Jim

sudsy9977 said:


> i don't know...i've never been there......ryan


 
Too funny!


----------



## Chef Niloc

DaveMartell said:


> What's in Scotland?


 
Scots?


----------

